# Blue Steel v Stainless Knives



## KMRLLC (Dec 12, 2008)

What steel do you pros prefer in your knives?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I prefer blue steel. They are not as stiff as stainless so it is easier to feather your mud. I do make sure to use some Water Displacement 40th formula after I use them to keep them from rusting.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

I have both sets of knife in my tool bag. I like stainless for bead and blue for flats and butts. Sometimes iam in a stainless mood and or times Iam in a blue mood.:laughing:


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, to be an arse, I have to say that only the blue steel is actually "steel". Stainless has no steel in it, only nickle & aluminum, I believe.
Steve


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Stainless everything. Can't be doing with rusty marks everywhere.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Stainless.

For the minimal amount of patchwork I do, I rather not waste time cleaning rust off the tool.


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue for me. I could never get stainless to "breack in " right.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

Blue here also.  stainless! A lil WD40 after each use works like a charm.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

used blue for years and once i got my hands on stainless knives have never looked back, just had to modify technique a wee bit have honestly have no problems feathering edges with the stiffer blade now.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

stp57 said:


> Well, to be an arse, I have to say that only the blue steel is actually "steel". Stainless has no steel in it, only nickle & aluminum, I believe.
> Steve


Actually, steel is an alloy, not an element. Stainless has no iron in it but it is still steel.


EDIT OK, Malco has corrected me. If it has NO iron in it it's properly called Inconel. If it has a reduced iron content it's stainless. Stainless contains (in addition to Iron) Nickel, Chromiium, Cargon, Manganese, Silicon, Nitrogen(in some). Some Iconel contains small amounts of Iron. 

If you really care, Malco has provided the chart in the following link along with his demand that I correct the erroneous information I provided. Apparently Malco feels that, at a minimum, a contractor should have advanced degrees in Chemistry and Materials Science. Mine is only a lowly MBA. 

http://www.sv.vt.edu/classes/MSE2094_NoteBook/96ClassProj/examples/nicrfe.html


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Blue!!!

And that Includes "In The Kitchen"!


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a 14'' blue and get mad everytime I use it because of the rust. It is a bit of a hassle to spray it EVERYTIME it is used. I have ss from 4''-12''.The ss is so easy to clean and take care of and I am happy with them. When I see a 14 ss it will be replacing ol' blue.:thumbsup:


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

All stainless except for my 4", I haven't found a stainless 4" with the right flex


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

IMO the stainless takes more pressure & for "me" makes my hands/arms,etc hurt moreso than a nice, broken in Ole Blu :thumbsup: I have a bunch of old 6's that I can almost fold in half.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Thom,
Good info on steel.
Steve


----------



## ajpepe72 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ive just bought a new 6" stainless for flexes, fed up with normal steel ones snapping at the hilt after about a year (the worst part of this is that they are nicely broken in, and then...snap)
stainless does feel very stiff at the moment though.


----------

